# Convert email MSG files to html and separated attachement files.



## Spartrekus (Apr 18, 2019)

Hello, 

I have a backup with my data, and I would like to extract files from msg files (emails). 
Those were on outlook format. 

Which application might convert/extract all the *.msg files to be readable. 

Thank you


----------



## aragats (Apr 18, 2019)

Have you seen mail/p5-Email-Outlook-Message?


----------



## Spartrekus (Apr 19, 2019)

aragats said:


> Have you seen mail/p5-Email-Outlook-Message?



yeah, a bit large to install actually. 

Maybe there is smaller? thank you


----------

